# hey guys, finally got one started.



## SevenNoOni (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey all, I've been him-hawing around for quite sometime about starting a saltwater tank. I finally set one up. I was given a 6gallon Fluval edge for free not to long ago. I finally got the hood modded the way id like, it's not quite finished but its functional at the moment. i have 6lbs of live rock, 1 1/2 inch deep live sand (from a bag) as well as 3 cups of live sand from a friends tank. I'm on my Third day of cycle. no fish just sand live rock and a small powerhead. already I have seen three different star fish, one i believe is called a Brittle starfish the other two are small chunky white ones, apparently very common. Also i Believe i have a quite large (Aiptasia Anemone?) i know they are bad but i figured i would let the tank cycle a month with the life that is inside before i bother with him? i could be wrong on that idea? anyway once it clears up a bit more ill post some photos  , The hood/lighting system i made is four 10 watt coralife 50 50 bulbs, and next weekend (Hopefully) when i get back home ill be able to get my blue led's for this tank as well. I was told rule of thumb for lighting was 5wpg? so with just the 50/50's ill have 6.6 wpg and the tank is only 7ish inches deep. However i can shut each light off individually so yay for that. Anyways enough my of LONG *** post. Thanks everyone have a good day/night!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Asterina Starfish:
Asterina Starfish - Invertebrate Information Database - Nano-Reef.com

Aiptasia:
Aipatasia
I'd kill it now, if it were my tank. They spread pretty easily. I just started killing the ones in my tank, using a syringe and Lemon Juice.


----------



## SevenNoOni (Oct 11, 2011)

that looks like the star fish in my new tank, however mine is prolly 2/32nds big? lol its ity bity lol... i took a photo of the aiptasia its still a bit cloudy but here is the photo. is this Aiptasia?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Yup. That's Aiptasia.


----------



## SevenNoOni (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey thanks Reefing madness. You just shot it with lemon juice? how much? after i dose with the juice do i need to do a water change? thanks again


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Using a syringe, I stick it into the Aiptasia mouth, and try to fill the thing with lemon juice, the thing will shrink up quickly, but, keep the syringe there on it until you start to see the juice coming out of it. No, you do not need to do a water change afterwards.
Also, your tank is still new, boil some water and throw the rock into the water for a few minutes, give it alittle scrub off and your done. Stick the rock back in the water and off you go.


----------

